

Should an issued business method patent keep you from building your startup? - pjsullivan3

Currently building a disruptive mobile application. Found out there is an issued business method patent but it seems so obvious. It's literally taking the idea of buying something (physical) that you can in the real world and just buying it via a mobile interface. Think it has a chance to be upheld in court? Should this stop me from moving forward?
======
maresca
It is often easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.

~~~
wiml
It can be a lot more expensive, though.

------
georgemcbay
I don't have a good answer to your direct question but questions like this
regarding patents are best asked anonymously and with the details of the
patent very vague, because if it can be proven that you knew about a patent
and you "willfully" violated it and you come out on the losing end you can be
held liable for 3 times the usual damages and this post is pretty good future
evidence that you were aware of the patent (which sounds like total bullshit,
but such is the state of patents today) and willfully violated it.

